# Bath and Body works 2017



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/halloween


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Only 17 items 
I really want a cool spooky soap dispenser.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm definitely getting the haunted house night light!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Frogger said:


> Only 17 items
> I really want a cool spooky soap dispenser.


There will be a bunch more. They won't show the entire list until right before the weekend of the 25-26 so they can combat Yankee's release.


----------



## Mourning Glory (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't wait to see their full size haunted house this year! When they release their % off coupons, please share if you get a 40% and I will do the same if I get one!


----------



## PumpkinLatte (Aug 16, 2017)

They've added two new candles - Vampires Blood and Happy Halloween!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone seen this years large ceramic Halloween house? I got last years and really love it. It is cute with the vampire couple. I heard this years was going to be plain and even more expensive. Do not see it online yet and can not get to a store for a couple days. If it is too ordinary looking I won't even bother.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

amuck amuck said:


> Has anyone seen this years large ceramic Halloween house? I got last years and really love it. It is cute with the vampire couple. I heard this years was going to be plain and even more expensive. Do not see it online yet and can not get to a store for a couple days. If it is too ordinary looking I won't even bother.





Mourning Glory said:


> I can't wait to see their full size haunted house this year! When they release their % off coupons, please share if you get a 40% and I will do the same if I get one!


https://www.instagram.com/p/BYQd2uqBehN/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYJfQl5B9AC/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYJfNBahZiE/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYJfISQhU7a/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYJfB6DhPKA/


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you for the pictures ardeleon091. The house looks nice but $ 98 is way too much. Last years was more my style, and I thought I paid too much for that.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

No problem at all I keep an eye on these things for my wife. I too was glad we got last years, and we got it with the 40% off coupon. On the plus side more money for other decorations 









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the little Mummy soap dispenser but that's about it. 










I hate that they changed their small hand sanitizer shape a few years ago.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Is it just me or do they have a lot less this year? Maybe not all of their stuff is out yet?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are all their Halloween items, online: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/halloween

This is the only Haunted House Luminary that I see, so far, online...it is $59.99. I haven't been in my store since the new Fall/Halloween set yesterday, so I'm not sure if there is another different Haunted House Luminary, like those posted on Instagram, or not, in stores. 









I was happy they got some mini candles back in...they seem to only have them for holidays, now. Online, they only come as a set, but in stores, they are sold singly. My MiL bought two and I got one, so we got the 3 for $12 deal, plus the 25% off, making them only $3 each, today. I got the "Treat Yo Self" one, which is like Pumpkin Cupcake (Mummy's Fave Cupcake, Pumpkin Spice and Boo-tiful Buttercream) I really like it.









A few days ago, I grabbed the Fall Owl Nightlight Wallflower plug, several refills and some new Fall hand soaps...a bit before that, I bought a clearance Fall Leaves Wallflower plug and I was gifted some Fall lotions, as well. (I'd have bought some Fall wax melts, too, but I bought a ton on clearance during the semiannual sales, lol.) I am considering grabbing a Halloween hand soap or two...


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I went to the store with a 25% off coupon I printed but they said it was expired and would not accept it. I was trying to buy the soap desperate and soap to go with it but am not going to pay full price. I walked out empty handed.


----------



## Mourning Glory (Aug 27, 2013)

Frogger said:


> I went to the store with a 25% off coupon I printed but they said it was expired and would not accept it. I was trying to buy the soap desperate and soap to go with it but am not going to pay full price. I walked out empty handed.


I think that coupon expired last week. Which is lucky for me because otherwise I'd be kicking around buying the large haunted house with it.  Do you have the B1G1 coupon that expired yesterday? They have a 3 day grace period on their coupons and should accept that.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i really like the Gothic elegant look of the large haunted house so I got that and the apothescary. I think they'll look cool with my Boneys


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i went in last night and really like the Haunted House. It's nice quality, nicely made. The wall/nightlight things are very nice as well. They didn't have the big Apothescary at the store but it really looks nice online.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Is it just me or do they have a lot less this year? Maybe not all of their stuff is out yet?


The last few years they really haven't carried as much as they used to, either in the store or online.


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

They really haven't carried as much as they used to! I remember back in 2011 they had a really awesome Halloween tote bag set that came with all kinds of goodies, like a mini candle, lotion, lipgloss, hand soap, and a Pocketbac with the holder. It was all inside a super cute tote. Here's a small picture of what it looked like.









I thought they used to carry Halloween body lotions and body wash too, but I never see any of those anymore!


Well, I'm really happy that the Vampire Blood scent is finally available in a hand cream now, hopefully I will be able to pick some up before they sell out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i received my Apothescary today and OH...MY...WORD!!! It's HUGE and so well made. Nice ceramic with metal window frames, good paint jobs (unlike you know...YC BB), just a really nice quality piece. I see that previous years had little cartoony type characters with them and I really like this more elegant style much better.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah that's what I thought was missing...the cute design labeled body washes...and just more Autumn scents for candles/room bulbs.

It's a bit odd they'd cut down...I think Halloween is one of their major selling periods...other then Christmas of course.

I haven't been in the store yet...planning sometime soon.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

SusanSpooky said:


> They really haven't carried as much as they used to! I remember back in 2011 they had a really awesome Halloween tote bag set that came with all kinds of goodies, like a mini candle, lotion, lipgloss, hand soap, and a Pocketbac with the holder. It was all inside a super cute tote. Here's a small picture of what it looked like.
> 
> View attachment 475217
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that, because I do remember seeing body lotions/sprays at some point. It's too bad they're not doing that anymore because I would have bought all of them! At least they still have the fall stuff...


----------

